#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  vrouw zoekt man

## rabiat

Jonge vrouw 30plus is op zoek naar een praktizerende broeder liefst gescheiden dat ben ik ook.

----------


## rabiat

> _Geplaatst door grotejonge_ 
> *ik ben 22 erg?*


 ja zeker zoek maar iemand van je eigen leeftijd!!!!!

----------


## jejah

hallo ik ben 43 ik zoek jou ik wil jou ik ben jejah uit amsterdam gescheiden ben jij dat wil je met me contakt neemen graag ik woon 28 jr in amsterdam bus schauffeur mijn tel nr 0625238917 ik hoop dat je durft ik ben klaar voor jou hassan

----------


## walou75

hoi dame
ik ben evenoud maar nooit getrouwd mag dat ook?
groetjes soefian

----------


## jejah

nou dame ik ben 43 gescheiden ik wil jou jij bent wel kom ik hoor graag van jou

----------


## azdinne_27

> _Geplaatst door rabiat_ 
> *Jonge vrouw 30plus is op zoek naar een praktizerende broeder liefst gescheiden dat ben ik ook.*



eey jonge dame.ik ben azdinne 28 jaar en net gescheiden.....

[email protected]

----------


## ali miah

salam;
ik ben ali man van 35. ik practiser islam . ik zoek een muslima
ik heb goed sence of humour.ik heb ban en huis. ik wil met jij
beter lerenkenen en chatten e- mail mij toe mij e-mail is
[email protected]
ik wacht op jij reactie.
ali M

----------


## Serkan37

Hoi , ik zou msn kontakt willen met je? 
Wie weet klikt het tussen ons na een paar gesprekken.
Ik hoor van je  :Confused:

----------


## midaa

Hoi


IK WOU REAGEREN OP JE OPROEP,IK BEN ZELF OOK AAN HET ZOEKEN.
MAAR WIST NIET GOED HOE IK HET MOEST AANPAKKEN,MAAR DEZE GELEGENHEID KOMT ALS GEROEPEN.
IK ZOU JE GRAAG WILLEN LEREN KENNEN MET EEN ETENTJE OF EEN BAKJE KOFFIE ERGENS OP EEN TERRAS
LATEN WE BEGINNEN MET MEKAAR TE ONTMOETEN DAN WETEN WE WAT WE AAN MEKAAR HEBBEN NIET GESCHOTEN IS ALTIJD MIS 
IK WIL JE HIERBIJ VRAGEN OM HIEROP TE REAGEREN IK MEEN DIT UIT ME DIEPSTE VAN ME HART

EEN EENZAME VRIJGEZEL

----------


## firaslim

ik ben een nederlander [moslim]ik weet niet of het je aanspreekt,maaar zou het leuk vinden om je te ont moeten.

gr firas/

----------


## omar123

ik ben 40 ales en kans mak mail mij
[email protected]

----------


## said1975

heeej alles goed met jouw? het lijkt me leuk om je beter te leren kennen en als je dat ook gezellig vind via msn bijvoorbeeld voeg me gauw toe me msn is [email protected] nou hoor je gauw op msn als je msn niet gebruikt laat maar weten hoe je met mij kontakt wilt ok groeten said uit arnhem

----------


## Muhammed2015

Ik ben van turkse afkomst en wil graag in contact met je komen ik ben sportief en lief voor de vrouw.

----------


## issa3639

slm ben issa 38j en zou graag en muslima naast me willen

----------

